# What documents do I need to work in Spain?



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm an EU citizen. I have my PRSI/Social Security stuff all sorted here in Ireland - do I need to register with the Spanish equivilent as well?. I have an Irish driving license. I have a photocopy of my degree. Do I need anything else?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm an EU citizen. I have my PRSI/Social Security stuff all sorted here in Ireland - do I need to register with the Spanish equivilent as well?. I have an Irish driving license. I have a photocopy of my degree. Do I need anything else?


a job 

sorry - couldn't resist 

joking aside - as an EU citizen you can freely come to live & work in Spain - but to register as resident as is required after 90 days here you have to show that you have sufficient income & healthcare provision so as not to become a burden on the state 


so I'm not _entirely _joking when I say you need a job.............

if you have a job here then you'd be paying tax & NI here anyway - so whatever you have in Ireland would be irrelevant


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The photocopy of the degree would probably need to be apostilled and may need to be officially recognised here, depending on the job you're looking for.

You would probably better looking for a job before you come and getting a few interviews lined up.
However, this is all pretty hypothetical taking into account the level of unemployment here. There's lots of info on the forum about employment, but unfortunately more about unemployment, and it would be a good idea to look at that.
So, what kind of work would you be looking for, and given the economic situation of Spain, how come you're looking here?


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm coming over to work on a building site...

... On a more serious note, I'm hopefully going to teach English. Nothing lined up as yet, but am doing the Celta course in Barcelona in August. I've asked this before but what is the general vibe for getting TEFL jobs in barcelona at the moment? I'm going to be looking for work from mid september onwards.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm coming over to work on a building site...
> 
> ... On a more serious note, I'm hopefully going to teach English. Nothing lined up as yet, but am doing the Celta course in Barcelona in August. I've asked this before but what is the general vibe for getting TEFL jobs in barcelona at the moment? I'm going to be looking for work from mid september onwards.



The general vibe would be that you'll be up against strong competition - from people already in the business and country. But who knows?? Just dont burn any bridges and make sure you have financial security first if you are taking a family with you

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> *I'm coming over to work on a building site...*
> 
> ... On a more serious note, I'm hopefully going to teach English. Nothing lined up as yet, but am doing the Celta course in Barcelona in August. I've asked this before but what is the general vibe for getting TEFL jobs in barcelona at the moment? I'm going to be looking for work from mid september onwards.


presumably then you'll have a contract & be paying tax & NI?? so you'll get into 'the system'?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> I'm coming over to work on a building site...
> 
> ... On a more serious note, I'm hopefully going to teach English. Nothing lined up as yet, but am doing the Celta course in Barcelona in August. I've asked this before but what is the general vibe for getting TEFL jobs in barcelona at the moment? I'm going to be looking for work from mid september onwards.


Are you winding me up!!?

As the course you're doing is the CELTA and you'll be finishing in Barca around the time that schools are recuiting I think you stand a chance of getting work. It may be not very well paid though as you don't have any experience, and probably wouldn't be enough to support other people on, but, it's a possibility!
Maybe you should get in touch with some schools a couple of weeks into the course to see if they'd be interested in interviewing you when you've finished. The place you do the course at will be able to give you recommendations of where to try I presume.

PS You won't need to get anything done to the degree certificate to work in an academy. I don't know what a PSRI is, but if you work here you'll need to pay into the system here and that should be all sorted out by the people you work for. I wouldn't go self employed (autonomo) if I were you.


----------

